# Hello!



## ShibaTheFox (May 31, 2007)

Hello I have just started raising mantids for the first time they just came out on monday I was looking for somewhere to ask questions and my brother found this place and showed me so here I am &gt;_&lt;.


----------



## HempKnight (May 31, 2007)

Hi! There is a lot of helpful information on these forums.


----------



## Butterfly (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

You can indeed find ALL kinds of info on any kind of Mantis out there in this little forum, and if you dont you can just ask.


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2007)

Welcome. Be sure to use the search feature.


----------



## robo mantis (May 31, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 31, 2007)

Welcome! Experts are all over this forum. :wink:


----------



## yen_saw (May 31, 2007)

Hi Shibathefox,

Just went to long island's Tanger outlet mall today, nice place.


----------



## Ian (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum =]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 1, 2007)

hello and welcome


----------

